# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Johnny Blaze Strikes Again!

## Chris Behof

This guy is scary yellow!

----------


## Jaxx

Awesome looking snake.

----------

_Chris Behof_ (09-19-2011)

----------


## gman8585

Holy chris,you gonna pair this snake up? Even is take a blow to  the wallet for something like this.

----------

_Chris Behof_ (09-19-2011)

----------


## Clementine_3

Wow!  Super gorgeous!!

----------

_Chris Behof_ (09-19-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

Dang, that guy is bright. You need to keep a welders mask next to his tub so you don't get retinal burns.  :Cool:

----------


## kylesreptiles

Amazing looking guy! Thanks for sharing the pics

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is one superb looking snake you have there!  Just gorgeous!

----------


## YOSEF

That is a wonderful looking jungle !  All I can say is wow !  I hope you have a mate for it that looks like that.....the babies will be mind blowing.  :Taz:

----------


## waltah!

They just don't make em any nicer than that.

----------


## mainbutter

If this is that same one I think I commented on over at MP, then I know it doesn't need repeating, but.. DANG that is one picture perfect jungle!  Doesn't get any better than that.  Got any plans for him?  Perhaps Phillipi?  That'd be an awesome pairing.

----------


## lostinstall

That is the best JCP i've ever seen. Deep black, neon yellow, minimal tipping, 50/50 banding, AND... a unique looking symmetrical head pattern? Perfect...

----------


## RideRed12

How did you treat those dowell rods before you put them into his cage.

----------

